# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Werkt een Penispomp nou echt?

## Raikkonen

Hallo Allemaal.

ik heb nu al bijna 2 jaar een vriendin en ben nog steeds dol gelukkig met haar.
ons sexleven is helemaal perfect we maken de lekkerste dingen mee en we genieten 100% van elkaar en het is echt gewoon heerlijk.

verder op mijn vraag werkt een penispomp nou echt?
het is niet zo dat me lengte van me penis niet goed is dat is helemaal goed.
maar me vriendin wou eerst een penispomp voor me kopen om te proberen.
maar werkt ook echt of zitten der ook nadelen aan vast??

mvg Raikonen

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Raikkonen,

Er bestaan heel veel verhalen over de werking van penispompen, zelf geloof ik niet dat dit de penis groter maakt (was bij jou volgens mij toch al niet echt de bedoeling). Maar ikzelf denk dat dit eerder gevaarlijk is (als je googled vind je ontzettend veel verhalen) ik heb eerder het idee dat je met een penispomp de aderen in de penis een beetje aan het afknijpen bent en dat is slecht, ik zal een aantal reviews van internet hieronder posten, zo zie je dat de meningen verdeeld zijn, maar dat de meeste toch wel op de conclusie komen dat het slecht is.

De meningen zijn erg verdeeld over het gebruik en de werking van de penis pomp voor penis vergroting. Men is nog steeds niet over uit. De verschillen tussen de penispompen zijn groot. De pompen werken door een vacuum rond de penis op te bouwen en zo de penis in alle richtingen te trekken. U moet hier erg voorzichtig mee zijn, omdat bij verkeerd gebruik meer schade doet dan dat uw penis er groter van word.

Over het algemeen zijn onze ervaringen met penispompen niet zo goed. De penispompen hebben vooral een tijdelijk effect op korte termijn. Wilt u echt blijvende penisvergroting dan kunt u beter verder kijken naar een goede penisstretcher of penis stretchoefeningen. 

Over de werking van penis-pompen voor penisvergroting zijn een grote verscheidenheid aan verhalen te vinden. En allemaal spreken ze elkaar tegen. Sommige vacuümpompen werken door spanning op te bouwen rond de eikel en trekken de penis weg in alle richtingen. Erg gezond en goed voor je penis is het in ieder geval niet. Er is een grote verscheidenheid aan modellen die beschikbaar zijn.

Onze bevindingen zijn over het algemeen negatief over de penispomp. Er is wel een tijdelijk effect zichtbaar, maar de penispompen doen over het algemeen toch meer slecht dan goed. Bent u toch van plan een penispomp te kopen, kies er dan een zich heeft bewezen in resultaten en die bovenal veilig in gebruik is.


Denk dus ook dat penispompen niet bepaald goed zijn voor de penis.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## robiano

Hallo, ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje en ik weet niet waar ik ervoor terechtkan
ik wil weten hoe je penis kunt vergroten en hoe je veel langer kunt vrijen zonder vroegtijdig klaat te komen, kunt u me helpen bij deze vragen aub.. Mvg

Groetjes,

----------


## hotekern

Er zijn verschillende soorten penispompen hebben zelf de goliath van latoy maar je hebt er ook met verschillende zuigstanden

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hallo, ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje en ik weet niet waar ik ervoor terechtkan
> ik wil weten hoe je penis kunt vergroten en hoe je veel langer kunt vrijen zonder vroegtijdig klaat te komen, kunt u me helpen bij deze vragen aub.. Mvg
> 
> Groetjes,


Hoi Robiano,

Echte middelen voor een penisvergroting zijn er zover ik weet nog niet. Er zijn meerdere producten in de omloop maar deze hebben eigenlijk allemaal bewezen dat niet het gewilde resultaat bereikt wordt.

Voor het vroegtijdige klaarkomen zijn wel een aantal manieren. Zo kun je proberen bijvoorbeeld tijdens de seks aan iets anders te denken: Bedenk voor jezelf een hele ingewikkelde rekensom die je wilt oplossen, zo denk je niet constant aan het klaarkomen en geef je jezelf wat uitstel. Ook proberen tussendoor steeds te stoppen, voel je het aankomen dat je klaarkomt? Trek jezelf dan even terug en wacht even, hierna kun je weer verder gaan en dit kun je meerdere keren doen totdat je zelf echt het idee hebt dat je hoogtepunt bereikt is!

----------


## robin2073

Penis vergroting pillen - xtrasize.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## wplas1

> Penis vergroting pillen - xtrasize.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.



Het bovenstaan is m.i. puur reklame. Ben net bij mijn uroloog geweest betreffende erectieproblemen ivm beschadigde penisvaten door vaatproblemen in het algemeen. Hij had 3 oplossingen: 1. niets doen, 2. injecties in zwellichamen en 3. de PENISPOMP. Had ik zelf al vaker over gedacht maar durfde het niet aan ivm mogelijke beschadigingen. Is absoluut lulkoek volgens de uroloog (zeer hoog aangeschreven iemand) en kan medisch helemaal geen kwaad.Dus ga ik er eentje kopen. Penis gaat er niet groter van worden maar komt wel weer op normale sterkte en als er dan onder aan de pomp nog een penisring zit blijft hij ook nog lekker lang paraat

----------

